# Edward Elgar



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Elgarian said:


> I wanted to add a few extra details about _The Spirit of England_, and here they are.
> 
> Despite being one of Elgar's major works, this cantata is little-known and hardly ever performed. It's been suggested that if it had been titled _For the Fallen_ rather than _The Spirit of England_ it might have fared better in public perception. Indeed, if you're imagining something like the Elgar of the _Pomp and Circumstance_ marches, you're way off beam. This is music both beautiful and harrowing; noble and proud, yet trying its utmost to keep despair at bay. Surprisingly, in view of its deep unfashionability, at the present moment there are three recordings available. One of them, in my view, is outstanding - namely, this one:
> 
> ...


----------

